# two fish



## kingpins (Jul 26, 2015)

Two fish are in a tank,

One says to the other - how the F"£K you drive this thing?


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Classic mate


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Boom boom!


----------

